# 2008 LRM SUPERSHOW WINNERS HOLLA!



## sikwidthis (Jun 25, 2007)

Wouldn't u like to know also????????? WINNER's RESULTS WOULD BE NICE>>>>POST!!!!EM


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I GUESS NO ONE WON.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HOW ABOUT PICS? WHO HAS SOME, POST EM UP. I COULDNT GO THIS YEAR, TOO BAD I HAD TO MISS IT >>>>


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Oct 13 2008, 03:35 PM~11851355
> *HOW ABOUT PICS? WHO HAS SOME, POST EM UP.  I COULDNT GO THIS YEAR, TOO BAD I HAD TO MISS IT >>>>
> *



I know man, I've been waiting for the rest of the flicks to pour in.


----------



## sikwidthis (Jun 25, 2007)

It would be nice if the winner's or somebody who knows who won in a certain class 1st-2nd-3rd post a pic and what they one. But I remember after the shows in LA, going with my bro ("The Entertainer" 77" Grand Prix , Donald Z) I just wanted to sleep a couple of days or as Mr. "Las Vegas" Joe Rey would say "Get a room and just sleep....zzzzzz!!!!!! So it will probably be a couple days til they recuperate


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*ECHNIQUES member Joey Hernandez got 2nd in the Luxury class with his 79 Lincoln aka "Family Jewels". Congrats again my Brother.</span></span>*</span>


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hell yea post tha rides ...cus aint no one waiting on fcking LRM with lil thin mag.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

2008 Truck of the year built by Karz Icon ( Krazy Kutting) out of Yuma Az (619) 861-6551 Best metal Engraving, Best Paint, Best Mural, Best Hydraulics, Best Undercarriage, and Best Engine

















2008 Lowrider car of the Year runner up also re done for Vegas in Yuma AZ by Karz Icon ( Krazy Kutting ) Best Engine, and Best Engraving


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

who took 2nd and 3rd place truck sweeps?

and what about the bombs?


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 13 2008, 04:18 PM~11851678
> *ECHNIQUES member Joey Hernandez got 2nd in the Luxury class with his 79 Lincoln aka "Family Jewels".  Congrats again my Brother.</span></span></span>
> *


Congrats Joey! Family Jewels is bad ass!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 13 2008, 06:48 PM~11853083
> *who took 2nd and 3rd place truck sweeps?
> 
> and what about the bombs?
> *


2nd place was the dippin truck and 3rd was Bone Yard from the Crowd Mike Ochoa owns that 1


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 13 2008, 09:02 PM~11853226
> *2nd place was the dippin truck and 3rd was Bone Yard from the Crowd Mike Ochoa owns that 1
> *


prophecy didnt show up?

congrats on the repeat win :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sikwidthis (Jun 25, 2007)

That's what i'm talkin about! Thanks and keep em comin!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

first p[lace full custom and second place best of show............................................


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 13 2008, 07:50 PM~11853758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Big Al! See you on the 26th!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 13 2008, 07:50 PM~11853758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice job see what a difference between the Imperials show and the Vegas. It's all about the judge that day. You deserve it congrats


----------



## mauriceindividuals (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 13 2008, 07:50 PM~11853758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrads Bigg Al :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Rollerz Only 5 Time Car Club of The Year!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 13 2008, 03:18 PM~11851678
> *ECHNIQUES member Joey Hernandez got 2nd in the Luxury class with his 79 Lincoln aka "Family Jewels".  Congrats again my Brother.</span></span></span>
> *



yup, thats a clean ride. i seen it when it on the trailer when i was smashing home on monday.


----------



## pocketchange (Feb 8, 2007)

THE SHOW WAS GOOD.. I WILL POST PICS TOMORROW


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 13 2008, 06:46 PM~11853058
> *2008 Truck of the year built by Karz Icon ( Krazy Kutting) out of Yuma Az (619) 861-6551 Best metal Engraving, Best Paint, Best Mural, Best Hydraulics, Best Undercarriage, and Best Engine
> 
> 
> ...


*Congratz Mando!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

2nd place 80's mild Alameda UCE :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Oct 14 2008, 11:22 AM~11858636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 13 2008, 06:46 PM~11853058
> *2008 Truck of the year built by Karz Icon ( Krazy Kutting) out of Yuma Az (619) 861-6551 Best metal Engraving, Best Paint, Best Mural, Best Hydraulics, Best Undercarriage, and Best Engine
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations mando :thumbsup:


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FEW FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  


> 11834182
> 
> 
> > </div><div class='quotemain'>
> ...


HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
AND NOW BALLIN YOUNG!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:

30's --- original & street 6 awards
40's --- original & street 6 awards
50-54 --- original street & mild 9 awards
55-59 --- original street & mild 9 awards
60-64 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
65-69 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
70's --- street mild & full 9 awards
80's --- street mild & full 9 awards
90's --- street mild & full 9 awards
Luxurys --- street mild & full 9 awards
2000 & above --- street mild & full 9 awards
mini trucks --- street mild & full 9 awards
full size trucks --- street mild & full 9 awards
bomb trucks --- original street & mild 9 awards
SUVS --- street mild & full 9 awards
motorcycles--- street mild & full 9 awards
bikes --- street mild & full 9 awards
pedal cars --- 1st 2nd 3rd --pedal cars are all one category 3 awards
3 wheel bikes --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- 3 wheelers are all one category 3 awards
hot rods--- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category 3 awards
low rods --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category 3 awards
under construction --- 1 award
special intrest--- 1 award
furthest distance--- 1 award
club participation --- 1 award + $200
best of show --- 1 award + $100
import class--- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place awards (only)
These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!

here are the categories we will include the elcos with the trucks, I will find out more info if anything were to change...

[/quote]


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

who won semi full luxory 90's & mild luxory 90's


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

who won the best overall


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

anyone have any more pics of this car
what color 
what club 
interior
trunk
engine
pics,pics,pics,pics pleaze love this color combo
thanks


----------



## 78montecarlo (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 14 2008, 09:22 PM~11864478
> *anyone have any more pics of this  car
> what color
> what club
> ...


HE'S WITH ELITE C.C. LOOKED NICE


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 14 2008, 08:22 PM~11864478
> *anyone have any more pics of this  car
> what color
> what club
> ...


that car is from ELITE CAR CLUB and i will try and post up pictures i am trying to download!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

herd a rumor of a big body 2 door lincon busting out in vegas
any truth to that rumor


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

1st Place 90's Semi Custom


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

He won 1st place mild custom ELITE C.C LAS LAS VEGAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah that monte is from hawaii and he painted that car in his garage. He moved to vegas a years ago and the only thing I noticed that he did different since he left was chroming his uppers, but didn't notice if he did his lowers. Not hating or anything, but I thought it looked like a simple ride to me but congrats to him representing hawaii, he's a cool guy though, good people.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 14 2008, 11:53 AM~11859533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 14 2008, 07:36 PM~11864668
> *herd a rumor of a big body 2 door lincon busting out in vegas
> any truth to that rumor
> *


 homie they have been talkin about that for a few years theres suppose to be a couple of them but not this year AGAIN!


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

1st place mild custom 60's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Oct 15 2008, 09:38 AM~11869054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Oct 15 2008, 11:38 AM~11869054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: ill put the pics when i get off work


----------



## 53*Chevy*Truck (Oct 15, 2008)

2nd place Semi Custom El Camino's


----------



## 53*Chevy*Truck (Oct 15, 2008)

3rd Place 70's Semi Custom
78 Money Carlo Alameda UCE


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 14 2008, 03:21 PM~11861036
> *who won semi full luxory 90's & mild luxory 90's
> *





















and second place in luxury full 80's


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

anything on the 80's categories?


----------



## 53*Chevy*Truck (Oct 15, 2008)

2nd place Luxury street
Alameda UCE


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

what place did trinos 64 get


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

SO WHO TOOK BEST OF SHOW OVERALL???


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Oct 14 2008, 12:53 PM~11860133
> *2 THA TOP! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> FEW FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




do u mean so cal? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Who won lowrider of the year and car club of the year


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

UNDERTAKER 1ST PLACE SEMI LUX


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 16 2008, 10:46 AM~11880614
> *UNDERTAKER  1ST  PLACE  SEMI  LUX
> *


Congrats carnal


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 16 2008, 10:56 AM~11880722
> *Congrats carnal
> *


THX DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Oct 15 2008, 02:39 PM~11871666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow 1,2,&3rd congrats on the sweep :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 16 2008, 01:56 PM~11883299
> *wow 1,2,&3rd congrats on the sweep  :thumbsup:
> *


Thankyou carnal, <span style=\'colorrange\'>"STYLISTICS" just trying to keep up!</span>


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Oct 15 2008, 03:58 PM~11871881
> *anything on the 80's categories?
> *


2nd Place Full-custom . . but the real trophy was when I drove it from the pad, to the hotel, next day to the show, on the freeway, and then back ! :biggrin: :biggrin:  


(Anyone know who else placed full and semi ??) .


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . ttt


----------



## txlilj (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txlilj_@Oct 18 2008, 12:37 PM~11903785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: orale homie so which one took 1st. on this category???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Oct 18 2008, 04:14 PM~11904387
> *:cheesy: orale homie so which one took 1st. on this category????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think purple :biggrin:


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Waz good i gotta rep westcoastn 90s street custom 2nd place...


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Oct 14 2008, 08:36 PM~11864668
> *herd a rumor of a big body 2 door lincon busting out in vegas
> any truth to that rumor
> *


95% done homeboy ain't bring'n it out till 100%


----------



## txlilj (Nov 12, 2007)

The one in the purple!!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Oct 16 2008, 12:56 PM~11883299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by txlilj_@Oct 18 2008, 11:37 AM~11903785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ALL WINNERS in my book!!!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Oct 20 2008, 09:54 AM~11917574
> *Thanks Homie!!!! Your Lac is looking Real Nice.  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thanks homie....are you guys rolling to majestics new years picnic


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 20 2008, 04:27 PM~11922294
> *thanks homie....are you guys rolling to majestics new years picnic
> *



:yes: :yes: the only place to be on New Years!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How many cars you guys taking?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Oct 20 2008, 06:08 PM~11922853
> *:yes:  :yes: the only place to be on New Years!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How many cars you guys taking?
> *


i'll see you guys there cant wait to see your rides....holla at me i'll be taking my caddy then were rolling on crenshaw


----------



## cadi daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

SWEEP? Am I missing something? Maybe I'm reading the category wrong. Probably.


----------



## cadi daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

Luxury'90 & Newer Mild Custom 2nd Place


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . ttt


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 21 2008, 04:09 PM~11932481
> *. . ttt
> *


WAD UP FRAN HEARD THE LITTLE SHOW GO BROKE UP.......


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wcoastn_@Oct 21 2008, 05:20 PM~11932589
> *WAD UP FRAN HEARD THE LITTLE SHOW GO BROKE UP.......
> *


. . the one on sunday?? , yeah, it was cool though. I guess there's another one at Dillan's this Sunday. .(does anyone have the flier)


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

any 80,s winner from orignal to full radical


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

1st place full size SUV street :biggrin:


----------

